Ask HN: What business opportunities might arise from the COVID19 crisis? - phenkdo
======
SeniorSenior
Humans are the only species that use toilet paper ... although some Vietnam
veterans remember monkeys that wipe with their hands (and throw it at
intruders). Design a sustainable alternative to TP that does not require
pressurized water. Historical Examples: corn cobs, Sears Catalog, "soft
rocks". (I'm winging this guys. Bear with...) What feedstocks are ubiquitous
and cheap? What would it take to recycle junk mail into TP?

------
chub500
Some ideas/needs I've thought of:

1\. Tools/curriculum for young children education (K through 6th grade
primarily)

2\. Technique for temporarily segmenting airplanes into smaller compartments

3\. Anything related to ventilator supply chain.

4\. Test kit supply chain

The problem is that no one knows how long this will take. Ideally a venture
would choose something that would hold its value after the crisis is over.

------
mimixco
Remote work and everything related to it, video conferencing, cloud sharing,
etc.

------
oyestartups
Remote working and jobs

